# Incubating royal eggs



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Does anyone have any info on preferred methods particularly one requiring no medium and eggs sitting on eggcrate inside small rubs or similar.Have heard of this method but would like to hear from anyone who has tried it.

Thanks


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

This is the exact method I use!

Here's a few pictures of my 'bator;


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> This is the exact method I use!
> 
> Here's a few pictures of my 'bator;
> 
> ...


How has that method worked out for you? Because I am planning on trying this next year.


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

I have also used the "no substrate" method to hatch out royal python eggs.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

oakelm said:


> How has that method worked out for you? Because I am planning on trying this next year.


I am yet to lose a "good" egg using this method.
Any egg veins has hatched.


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Im hoping to try this method but have never used it before.Fingers crossed.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

all i use is a 3' adapted viv, holds up to 6 royal clutches...

wont be big enough for next year tho...


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

is there water in the bottom or do you not bother with anything?


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

yeah no substrate for me either. much better rate i think


----------



## Pinwallace (Jul 30, 2009)

smart1 said:


> is there water in the bottom or do you not bother with anything?


Same question, do you use water in the bottom to keep the humidity up and do you ever get probs with condensation on the lid when using this method? thanks


----------



## largesnakes (Jul 27, 2008)

just taging to remember going to use this idea to see how it goes looks good


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

smart1 said:


> is there water in the bottom or do you not bother with anything?





Pinwallace said:


> Same question, do you use water in the bottom to keep the humidity up and do you ever get probs with condensation on the lid when using this method? thanks


Yes, there is about a half inch of water in the bottom of the RUB's, condensation forms on the sides and not the lids, throughout the whole incubation period there is no need to add any extra water, or even open up the tubs!


----------



## largesnakes (Jul 27, 2008)

dave did you drill some little holes in the side aswell think thats what i see


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

largesnakes said:


> dave did you drill some little holes in the side aswell think thats what i see


Yep, just a couple of small holes to allow ventilation.


----------

